# Todays Photos



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

First up the litter between the black eyed Siamese, got Siamese, and some sort of black eyed babies who will either be BE siam or baige. Also two foster foxes. Its mums first litter and she is doing great with them.

















































Then the two Fox litters, there both in together also with a foster Siamese from the import mice but its not looking fantastic at the moment. One of the mums is a bit of a fuss pot and has to move them about after ive been messing with them but other than that they are doing good. One of the choc babies is looking a bit scruffy for my liking so will have to keep an eye on her.









































No photos of the import Siamese litter, this mother is acutaly feeding these babies and all a little chubbys. Still got does waiting to drop.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Lovely bubs, all of them!


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

No signs of that eye trouble you had with the foxes then J ?

All looking good.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you, I still get the odd one Paul but they get culled straight away


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

looks like you are doing a good job.Not so many foxes about now where as Siamese are on the up.Strange how quick it all changes.


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Always get green-eyed hearing about Siamese  They look good!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks sarah, yeah the foxes popularity seem to have plumited, most shows its just me entered, there one other showing up north and another down south has got some reasontly. There was the other sarah and im sure joe use to be showing them when I first joined.

Im planning to get into brokens too once my shed and boxes are sorted, can I ask you sarah for advice on them when the time comes?


----------

